

Half Of Consumed Fish Now From Aquaculture - cwan
http://www.futurepundit.com/archives/006529.html

======
4ensic
Looks like a bit of backward reasoning. The article starts out talking about
fish and shellfish in general making up half of the consumption, but the
payload concentrates on salmon and fish fed on fishmeal.

From what I've seen of fish farming locally (catfish) and in the Philippines
(bangus), the feed is corn and grain based.

------
Zak
_What is really needed: Genetic engineering to get land-based crops to produce
the omega 3 fatty acids DHA and EPA._

This will not provide me with delicious sashimi. I somehow doubt the majority
of the increased demand for fish is because people want their oil for health
reasons. A better source of food for the farmed fish would be a more practical
way to mitigate the environmental stress caused by aquaculture.

